# Hoyt Vantage x7 or x8 - good finger bow?



## fbcoach (Jan 23, 2007)

I am a devout finger shooter, just enjoy the sport so much more with fingers, and am wondering about the x7 or x8 for fingers. I know it must be forgiving, but wonder about the pressure on release.... Can you achieve a good, clean release with these bows in the cam they were made? I believe they came out in 08 with the newer version of the cam 1/2. Any help would be appreciated. I am currently shooting the ultratec fairly well. I am also shooting the older high country hatchet cams with good success. Just for comparison info...


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

fbcoach.....The entire Vantage series of bows from Hoyt have been received well from Finger shooters, it seems....The Vantage X-7 has a 7" brace height, some feel that this is a bit low for Fingers, others do not feel the same way...The Vantage X-8 is 8" of brace height, and the rest of the Vantage bows also have approx. 8" of brace height, the exception being the Vantage Elite Plus with Spiral cams, but the brace height on that bow is still approx. 7 3/4"....The long riser/short limb concept seems to work well for most folks, and a lot of Finger shooters that shot the mid length riser bows such as the UltraTecs, and ProTec's with longer limbs have switched to the newer designs and seem happy with them...I have shot the Cam 1/2 Plus cams on a few different bows, and for me personally, it is a good Finger shooting cam....Pretty smooth, decent valley, solid backwall, but not too solid, and the Cam 1/2 Plus makes real good arrow speed for the draw cycle, if that is important to You...I hope this helps Ya out....Take care.......Harperman


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Agree with all that Harperman said. I’ll add that for me personally I’ve shot the 65% vs 75% mods and I get a better performing bow with the 75%’s. I’m thinking that it has a lot to do with how I hold the bow at full draw (One Finger). I did not see any arrow flight difference between these, just how the bow and I got along.

Here is a little FYI:
The Vantage X-8 and the current Vantage Pro’s have the same riser lengths. So, If you do not have to limit your search for the X-8.

Happy hunting, and if you need assistance with the bow set-up just shoot me a pm. I’ve got four of them.



Harperman said:


> fbcoach.....The entire Vantage series of bows from Hoyt have been received well from Finger shooters, it seems....The Vantage X-7 has a 7" brace height, some feel that this is a bit low for Fingers, others do not feel the same way...The Vantage X-8 is 8" of brace height, and the rest of the Vantage bows also have approx. 8" of brace height, the exception being the Vantage Elite Plus with Spiral cams, but the brace height on that bow is still approx. 7 3/4"....The long riser/short limb concept seems to work well for most folks, and a lot of Finger shooters that shot the mid length riser bows such as the UltraTecs, and ProTec's with longer limbs have switched to the newer designs and seem happy with them...I have shot the Cam 1/2 Plus cams on a few different bows, and for me personally, it is a good Finger shooting cam....Pretty smooth, decent valley, solid backwall, but not too solid, and the Cam 1/2 Plus makes real good arrow speed for the draw cycle, if that is important to You...I hope this helps Ya out....Take care.......Harperman


----------



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

I have a Vantage X8 and it shoots very good for me. I willbe putting it up for sale in February after my contender comes in.


----------



## Harley D (Feb 27, 2004)

I have a Vantage X8 in the classifieds if anybody is looking for one.


----------



## fbcoach (Jan 23, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your input, it helps to hear from those who know.


----------



## ebutler (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry but I have a different opinion.I had a x8 and one day I could shoot like a champ and the next day I could not hit the side of a barn. It was the only bow that I have ever wanted to bash it against a tree. It was just so different from day to day.I even tried the 65% mods.I sold it and tried a vantage LTD and shot it well with no complaints.I also sold the LTD and went back to my 06 protec and reflex caribou.Just cant find a bow I shoot better than my protec.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

ebutler said:


> Sorry but I have a different opinion.I had a x8 and one day I could shoot like a champ and the next day I could not hit the side of a barn. It was the only bow that I have ever wanted to bash it against a tree. It was just so different from day to day.I even tried the 65% mods.I sold it and tried a vantage LTD and shot it well with no complaints.I also sold the LTD and went back to my 06 protec and reflex caribou.Just cant find a bow I shoot better than my protec.


Ebutler........Your opinions are valid, some folks just dont get along as well with the longer riser/shorter limb platform of the Vantage series, VS. the older design platform of the ProTec/Pro Elite and longer limbs....I will say that my Pro Elite with XT-3000 limbs was a bit more forgiving than the Vantage I have, at similar brace height and ATA specs....The two different designs hold differently for me, and the shot reaction is a bit different as well....Maybe this is the difference for some folks??...Hard to say, but, shooting what works best for the individual is what it's all about....Take care......Jim


----------

